# Corsair H100 Lüfter automatisch steuern



## scorpid (4. Oktober 2012)

*Corsair H100 Lüfter automatisch steuern*

Hallo 

Ich habe eine Corsair H100 in meinem Phantom 410 verbaut. Die beiden standart Lüfter habe ich durch 2x Enermax TB Silence Lüfter getauscht.
Leider ist die Corsair H100 dennoch sehr laut, würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, dass der Lüfterwechsel keinen Unterschied macht 

Nun werden die Lüfter ja über die Pumpe gesteuert, welche 3 Profile enthält um die drehzahl der Lüfter zu steuern.
Ist es möglich, die Lüfter (PWM 4 Pin) über das Bios zu steuern um die Drehzahl je nach CPU-Temp zu erhöhen? 

Im normalfall bei einer Luftkühlung ist das ja standart, nur habe ich auf meinem Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3 Mainboard nur einen CPU-Fan Anschluss.

Möglichkeiten?

Danke Euch 

LG Dirk


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 Lüfter automatisch steuern*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

